# Where to live in italy



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

Hi - Can anyone help please? We are currently living on the Silver Coast, Portugal but are having doubts about it. We are 54/60 and have taken early retirement. Would like somewhere where:

* the climate is pleasant, not too hot/cold
* there's a vibrant expat scene
* there's plenty of activities/things going on
* a village or small town that is quiet, but with life
* attractive scenery/surroundings
* friendly locals
* cost of living/accommo not too expensive 
* preferably where some people speak English

Thanks for any help


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You might want to define too hot too cold. That's a very relative thing dependent on personal taste.

Any place with lots of English speaking services will hike prices. So that's something to consider.

What do you mean by attractive scenery? Mountains? Seaside? 

To be honest expat scene will tend to limit you to certain areas. The Shire I guess being one of those. Done of these areas are on the low cost end of the scale.


----------

